
A dashboard that lets you see the environmental impact of facilities near you - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/emissions
======
greatwave1
I run an alternative data website, and I recently decided to examine different
companies’ environmental impact. This data comes from the EPA’s ECHO database,
which tracks greenhouse gas emissions from facilities around the US.

Looking to expand on this dashboard over the next few weeks, please let me
know if you have any suggestions on other data sources or visualizations to
consider adding.

